# Question for doggy daycare people!!



## Miapowers2818 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi guys! I am a dog owner that lives and works in the city. My pomski goes to daycare so she's not alone in the stuffy apartment. I always have to go so much out of my way to drop her off and at the end of a long day of work the last thing I want to do is go through traffic to pick her up. I feel guilty saying this, but does anybody else have the same problem? I need a driver for her I swear hahah. I feel like I'm all alone on this issue.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you asked your daycare if they do pick up/drop off? Some do.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe consider a Dog Walker who could come and take her out lunchtime?

She might prefer relaxing in her own home during the day - my dog certainly would.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

Double thread anybody?


----------

